# Eminence or Jensen?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

In general, which company is making better speakers at this time..... Eminence or Jensen?

I consider these companies to be more of a budget style/line of speaker...maybe I'm wrong here kqoct. 

Any other suggestions for good quality speakers at a reasonable price? 


Thanks

Dave


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Dave,

What do you want to achive?

Cheers!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Geek said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> What do you want to achive?
> 
> Cheers!


At the moment...mainly knowledge for the future.

My playing is very basic (as are my ears...I suspect), so I would likely be looking a fairly basic speaker. Sorry to be so vague here..I was thinking more of brand names in general.

Power handling is not a huge issue for me. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have used both and like both. I personally prefer Weber to either, but that is a big step up budget wise. As Geek was getting it, a recommendation would kinda be based on what you want to use them for.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My preferences would be something suited to blues, classic rock and VERY basic jazz.

I agree about the Weber..just thinking of something less expensive.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Dave,



greco said:


> My preferences would be something suited to blues, classic rock and VERY basic jazz.


Jensen for you :smile:

Eminence can do better, but you're in the $300 class before you hit it with those genre's.

Cheers!


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I have tried both with various amps and the Eminence Legend GB128 is a great one for classic rock stuff. It is their version of a Greenback but it has a bit more power (50 watts). In my experience, Jensen's can be very harsh until they are well worked in.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

WGS (warehouse guitar speakers) reviews are through the roof. I have two 12" in my cab and i personally love them. I know of a Canadian dealer as well who has most of the models in stock. PM me for more info.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. 

Who supplies Jensen in Ontario?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Dave, so many speakers these days, it actually is very hard to sift through all the reviews and really figure out what's best for you without trying.

things to consider:
--wattage needed {not always important: as long as you have the @ least the rating covered, some hi-power rating spkrs sound excellent even though they appear too highly rated for your needs e.g. celi g12 80, jbl d120/130, emi big ben...i'm sure there are others}

--tone colour desired, to me, spkrs actually are the most important part of the amp, major tonal shaping happens here, and also the "feel" of how the amp reacts. 

--price. I personally would consider the signature line of webers, very well priced, and a bit of a secret as people don't much know about these, way off the radar, but excellent, just give them some time to break in..or better still hook up your cd through your amp, lay the amp down into a packing blanket or heavy carpet and crank it for a few days.

last note: I am learning about current emi's: so I can't comment much except for the big ben, which i quite like, its a big 15 spkr though. Previous incarnations of eminence I havn't liked, but I have heard they are making much better speakers these days. Some folks like the jensen's , but I don't find them to be anything like the originals, but again, I suspect they need alot of break in to get warmer, I find them strident.

well, there's some more to confuse you! :food-smiley-004:

I'm going to be selling a bunch of stuff in the new year, not an "economic death" sale, just clearing out all the stuff laying around: perhaps I can hook you up with a spkr you might like, I've got a few diff. ones. pm me if you like Dave, cheers and good luck, lots of flavours out there !


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

eminence. I run 4 of them and love em.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Once again, thanks for all the responses.

Lots for me to think about..... and do some research on WGS and Weber Signatures

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Eminence are by no means a budget line - they build very high quality products, many at reasonable prices... 
There's a lot to go over in the Red Coat and Patriot lines... The Legend series are also very fine...
Particular faves of mine include the Legend 105 & alnico 1058 (10" speakers).
Among the 12" drivers: Legend 1258 (US-style), the Legend GB128 (UK-style), Red Fang (alnico), and the Delta Pro 12A (EV-like). 
Their Tonkerlite neodymium is also cool.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Geek said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I'd recommend the Jensen too. I don't know much about Canadian dealers though. They just happened to come in a few used amps I have bought over the years.

I have had decent luck tracking down used Weber's by posting WTB ads though. I have bought 2 through this forum alone. Getting them from a Canadian seller, they aren't THAT expensive.

My personally favourite speaker at this time is actually the Jensen Neo's. They are a little pricey, but man do I love em'.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

rwe333 said:


> Eminence are by no means a budget line - they build very high quality products, many at reasonable prices...
> There's a lot to go over in the Red Coat and Patriot lines... The Legend series are also very fine...
> Particular faves of mine include the Legend 105 & alnico 1058 (10" speakers).
> Among the 12" drivers: Legend 1258 (US-style), the Legend GB128 (UK-style), Red Fang (alnico), and the Delta Pro 12A (EV-like).
> Their Tonkerlite neodymium is also cool.


I wouldn't consider Jensen's as budget either. I think of them as America's Big Name Brand, just like England has Celestion. 
They have some lower end speakers that can get cheaper, but a P12N is still $200, and I think there are others that can get to be more.
I think there are several decent brands out there, and quite a few are decent. I think I will try Weber next, because you can get fancier models without the prices spiking ridiculously.
I like my WGS ones, but their prices are up to about par with Eminence now. I have some of both, and I haven't decided which of the two I prefer.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> In general, which company is making better speakers at this time..... Eminence or Jensen?
> 
> *I consider these companies to be more of a budget style/line of speaker...maybe I'm wrong here *kqoct.
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm very wrong here !!

Dave


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Steamco has the warehouse speakers.
http://www.steamcomusic.com/warehouse/index.html
Brent is a really good guy to deal with too.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Ripper said:


> Steamco has the warehouse speakers.
> http://www.steamcomusic.com/warehouse/index.html
> Brent is a really good guy to deal with too.


That's who i dealt with. Awesome guy.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Weber's are based off original Jensen designs aren't they? And generally those style speakers are considered the 'best' speakers for Fender/vintage American amps? I believe the Eminence Legend 128's are also based on the same design? 

Do Warehouse Speakers make that style of speaker? I thought they mainly made Celestion style speakers?

Not saying that's fact, just what I have read before. I was curious about people's opinion. 

I do like Celestion speakers for some applications, but I personally prefer Jensen and Weber's in my vintage Fender and Ampeg amps. As well as in a couple of Tweed clones I have owned.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Seriously, I don't think there are really any budget companies of significance, and you pretty much get what you pay for.

The Warehouse Guitar Speaker Clones of the Celestion Blues are actually 94 cents MORE EXPENSIVE than the actual Celestion Blues right now.
That seems weird, but check it out:

http://warehousespeakers.com/proddetail.php?prod=black_blue

And check here for your Celestion Blues:
http://www.tubesandmore.com/


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> I wouldn't consider Jensen's as budget either. I think of them as America's Big Name Brand, just like England has Celestion.


Though current Jensen are made in Italy, current Celestion in China. 
Eminence and Weber remain US-built.


----------

